

Awesome Rails - ekremkrc
https://github.com/ekremkaraca/awesome-rails

======
mtmail
I think the author goes in the wrong direction with the list. The other lists
(PHP,Ruby,node.js etc) all point to interested libraries and frameworks that
can help you developing an application. I expected something like devise (user
account management), friendly_id (obfuscating ids).

His list lists applications written in Rails.

That said via three clicks in his github account I found
[https://github.com/dreikanter/ruby-
bookmarks](https://github.com/dreikanter/ruby-bookmarks) which has an
excellent list of gems (libraries, frameworks) so I found what I'm looking for
and I'm glad I saw this submission.

------
skratlo
Floorplanner

------
MrBra
Metasploit

------
tlbakh
Heroku

